
Colin Angle, CEO of Roomba maker iRobot, on home run of robotics. (It’s not AI.) - jengelxcon
https://www.xconomy.com/boston/2017/11/16/irobots-colin-angle-on-the-home-run-of-robotics-its-not-a-i/
======
digikata
It's always been odd to me that the Roomba product seems to have plateaued in
core capability for so long - it only vacuums so well, is still mostly for
hard floors/short carpet, and is stuck in one room more or less.

